# Snow is almost gone



## Sage (Mar 22, 2019)

Finally!! 2 ft of snow is melting, about 80% of the ground is bare. I can actually start pruning today. Might be able to finish next week and spray. Start cleaning around the vines and get weed control going.

It's been a long winter!!


----------



## balatonwine (Mar 23, 2019)

Meanwhile.... I have been pruning for weeks*** and today the temperature reached 20°C (68°F). And I am late. The sap is flowing.... Darn.

Local climate and geography is interesting. 

*** Snow? What snow? I think that last happened in January....


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Mar 24, 2019)

Indeed, the snow is gone! I'm half way through pruning and spraying dormant oil. And a little weeding as well, but I'm in good shape there. I am trying something beside glyphosate this year. It's labeled as Avenger, which relies on citrus oil to kill off the foliage (no roots), but it's considered safe and organic. But the big chore remaining is preparing new rows for planting in early May. And I'm adding my first row of Cabernet Franc, so it will be a change for me as I typically use TWC for my grapes. VSP looks to be fun, so time will tell.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 24, 2019)

I saw crocuses in my yard today. 

I was nearly moved to tears of joy!


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Mar 24, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> I saw crocuses in my yard today.
> 
> I was nearly moved to tears of joy!



We have daffodils starting to bloom.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 24, 2019)

already mowed my lawn twice, planted my veggie garden yesterday.... be in the 80’s shortly.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 24, 2019)

Started my tomato and pepper seeds. The begonias and impatients were started about a month ago. The daffodils are showing color but not quite opened up yet. I have a magnolia that is starting to open it's blooms (which usually happens then we get a hard freeze in the low 20's). 

@Johnd, did you do any crawfish boils yet? Isn't this prime season for them?


----------



## Johnd (Mar 24, 2019)

ceeaton said:


> Started my tomato and pepper seeds. The begonias and impatients were started about a month ago. The daffodils are showing color but not quite opened up yet. I have a magnolia that is starting to open it's blooms (which usually happens then we get a hard freeze in the low 20's).
> 
> @Johnd, did you do any crawfish boils yet? Isn't this prime season for them?



Have had them twice, still a bit early for good prices, we need some warmer weather and Easter to be over.


----------



## Sage (Mar 24, 2019)

Done pruning. Only had to wade through a little snow.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 24, 2019)

Johnd said:


> already mowed my lawn twice, planted my veggie garden yesterday.... be in the 80’s shortly.



I never did much like you, John. 

Seriously, best sentiments for the spring. We will be there before too long. Well, actually, it WILL BE TOO LONG!


----------



## Johnd (Mar 25, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> I never did much like you, John.
> 
> Seriously, best sentiments for the spring. We will be there before too long. Well, actually, it WILL BE TOO LONG!



LOL, but it's not all that great............Mississippi River is setting records down here, and I have 7 feet of water on my hunting property. Can't drive (other than by boat) to the new house or stock my new lake because the water is higher than the levees. We all have our crosses to bear.......


----------



## wpt-me (Mar 25, 2019)

If anyone is missing some snow? I could ship a couple feet to you!!

Just starting to see most of the driveway!!

Bill


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Mar 26, 2019)

At least I have something growing already. My starts for this year's early fall planting.


----------



## bumblebeetuna (Mar 27, 2019)

Dennis Griffith said:


> Indeed, the snow is gone! I'm half way through pruning and spraying dormant oil.



What dormant oil do you spray and what does it cover


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Mar 27, 2019)

Bonide All Seasons Horticultural and Dormant Oil. I've attached the product label for you to read. I keep all product labels of stuff I use or stuff I'm researching in a folder on my desktop for quick reference.


----------



## montanarick (Mar 28, 2019)

Started pruning last week in two feet of snow - lots of slipping and sliding! Finished yesterday with just a little spotty snow. Had quite a bit of winter kill due to extremely cold February - so we'll see how things turn out come May when first buds open - keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Mar 28, 2019)

My vines look like they want to bud now (in Ohio). I'd feel much better if they could wait a little longer as a nasty freeze in late April/early May is hard on them. They usually ignore when i make such requests though.


----------



## Masbustelo (Mar 29, 2019)

Is anyone observing vine damage related to the minus 30 degree weather in the Midwest?


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Mar 29, 2019)

In southern Ohio, we really didn't get below zero this last winter. I'm done with all my pruning and have seen little to no damage. Looks like I start the season one step ahead (knocks on wood).


----------



## KevinL (Mar 29, 2019)

Masbustelo said:


> Is anyone observing vine damage related to the minus 30 degree weather in the Midwest?



Yes. Nothing serious so far. Petite Pearl, Itasca and Frontenac have all survived. Frontenac showed more damage than I anticipated. I've lost a few buds I would have preferred to keep. I haven't gotten to my Vidal Blanc yet, which I expect to be completely wrecked. I've got low expectations, so hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Stressbaby (Mar 31, 2019)

KevinL said:


> Yes. Nothing serious so far. Petite Pearl, Itasca and Frontenac have all survived. Frontenac showed more damage than I anticipated. I've lost a few buds I would have preferred to keep. I haven't gotten to my Vidal Blanc yet, which I expect to be completely wrecked. I've got low expectations, so hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised.



I started with 36 Vidal 2 years ago, and the first year, all were killed to the ground, and 16 killed outright. This year, 100% survival of the remaining 20. Go figure.


----------



## KevinL (Mar 31, 2019)

Stressbaby said:


> I started with 36 Vidal 2 years ago, and the first year, all were killed to the ground, and 16 killed outright. This year, 100% survival of the remaining 20. Go figure.



I just checked and started pruning them yesterday. The canes are still green, but I have yet to find a bud that is alive. For being a "cold hardy" variety, Vidal seems pretty touchy. I think one is dead to the graft. We'll see how things look as I continue to prune them.


----------

